# Strikeforce: Houston: Bobby Lashley vs Chad Griggs



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

1k on lashley


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn, Griggs beat Lashley down at the end of the 2nd.



> Round 1 - Both fighters look intense as we get underway. Lashley shoots for the single leg and gets the quick takedown. Lashley stands, delivers a punch, and then moves into side control. Griggs tries to buck free, Lashley tries to pun an arm with his knee, but Griggs defends. Lashley tries again for the crucifix position. Griggs is defending, but Lashley clearly is powerful. Griggs is avoiding damage, and the boo birds come out in flocks. Griggs pulls his opponent close and then moves into north-south after a failed escape. Lashley moves to the other side. Griggs pulls in a leg and then gets back to his feet. Lashley clinches, goes low and then picks up and drops Griggs to the mat. Lashley lands in side control again, and Griggs gets another escape and lands a knee. Lashley immediately clinches. Griggs delivers knees to the legs, but Lashley keeps him clinched and pinned against the cage. Lashley throws short and ineffective punches to the body, and the ref restarts then. Lashley shoots again and pulls his opponent's legs out from under him. Griggs try to use the cage to wall walk his way back to his feet, but Lashley pulls him back to the mat. Griggs opens a cut from below, and it's a gusher. But the first round is all Lashley, who takes it 10-9 on the MMAjunkie.com card.
> 
> Round 2 - Lashley shoots again and gets the big slam. The arena echoes with a thud. Lashley moves to side control, but Griggs pulls back in a leg. Lashley tries to posture up, but he's got little to offer from the top position. Lashley throws a few punches to the body, and the jackass in row three behind me gets the crowd booing again. Griggs tries to scramble free but gives up side control in the process. The pace slows as Lashley rides out his top position. Griggs pulls him close, but Lashley knees over him from the mount and rains down some punches. Griggs is getting tagged from the shots and nearly bucks his way free. Lashley remains tightly on him, but the attack slows as he tries to reposition himself. Lashley finally does and delivers more punches. Griggs pulls him close, and Lashley resorts to the short body punches again. Lashley postures up, but Griggs again pulls him close. Griggs tries to defend, but Lashley stays busy enough to avoid a stand-up from the ref. The ref finally calls for a restart with 30 seconds to go. The ref actually calls a timeout to have Lashley's bloodied face checked. The doc OKs him, and the fight continues standing. Lashley shoots, Griggs shoots and works punches to the body, and a kneeling Lashley takes some shots to the head before the round ends. Nice late rally for Griggs, and Lashley looks a bit spent. Griggs immediately begins cheering with his corner, and it looks like it's over.
> 
> Chad Griggs def. Bobby Lashley via TKO (strikes) - Round 2, 5:00.


Link


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Franklin Roberto quits!



(retire on top Griggs, or take some big money and run)



MAN!!! Griggs is the nicest guy on earth!! Wow!! Nicest speech ever, he was droning on, but he was so humble that there wasn't one boo from the crowd. Good for him!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well this sucks... dam i like Lashley too. Oh well maybe he just isnt cut out for this sport..


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

dang!! i wanted to bet on griggs but i had no idea who he was so just left it alone. if i had n=known i would have bet on him!!


----------

